
The Internet golden age that wasn't - fanf2
http://cybersalon.org/the-internet-that-wasnt-net-wars-by-wendy-grossman/
======
kylesellas
Great read, very insightful on the golden age that did not exist for the
internet, which I think says so much about the internet especially today with
social media.

